# Kettle grill ash catcher mod



## basher (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey not sire if this is the right place but seems better than any other.  I just got a Weber kettle original to play around with, I have a masterbuilt electric smoker but really felt like I was cheating. I just got a basic kettle to try I was looking on the Weber site and saw you can get pretty much every part the higher end grills have from their site so wasn't worried about getting the cheap one.  I decided I wanted to order the high capacity ash bowl and a couple other things.  So I fill outmy order form and proceed to checkout to find out they will not ship to Canada!  My plans of upgrading my cheap grill slowly harebell ruined.  I can find some parts hinged grill being one of them on Amazon and other sites but can't find anywhere that will sell me the ash bowl.  Anyone from Canada have any luck with this or any tips.  Thanks


----------



## ak1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just order from Weber Canada (1 800 446 1071) or your local BBQ store if you have one. Be prepared to pay though. Parts can be expensive.


----------



## jasper7 (Mar 14, 2016)

If there's a bbq store that carry weber, where you live, call them and see what parts they can get in for you.  Hope that helps.


----------

